# Liner shorts or cycle shorts or regular shorts



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

I see there's a thread about wearing regular cycle jerseys for commuting. What about shorts/bottoms? I don't have any cycling shorts yet. I usually just wear nylon basketball style shorts for riding. Anyone wear the cycling liner shorts under regular shorts? Or are cycling shorts wheather lycra or baggie the best to wear?


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

While I am reading your post I am putting my liner shorts on to return home. lol

I wear moutain bike shorts and use liners for commuting.

The more spandex I wear the more traffic seems to be mean.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Sometimes I wear baggy cycling shorts, and sometimes I just wear nylon soccer shorts. My commute is 12 miles and I can survive that far without a chamois.


----------

